# Who's Your Favourite Disney Princess?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I know I already made a Disney thread, but I need specific answers here. I'm doing a survey for a school speech (on a Disney movie of course) & I'm trying to see how popular this specific princess is in the population compared to the other princesses.

I won't state who I'm doing the speech on in case I influence your answer. So, be honest. Who's your favourite?

& Another question to answer in your posts. Do you think the princess movies, old & newer, still have relevance today or great enjoyment for audiences? I ask because I know one can be really old, like Sleeping Beauty, or really new, like The Princess & the Frog. (Which I just watched a few days ago & loved it.) The latter movie followed the same structure as the older Princess movies, I'm glad they did that. But... where YOU glad they did that or was it too cliche, irrelevant, etc?



Oh, I apologize if I forget a Princess in the poll.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Jasmine! I love her clothes.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

dustbunnies said:


> Jasmine! I love her clothes.


I always loved the red outfit when she is the slave of Jafar. :boogie


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the video! I laughed so many times. :b

I wish they made actual good quality costumes too. I saw one online once but it was like a bajillion dollars.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I always loved the red outfit when she is the slave of Jafar. :boogie


yeah, very sexy! :yay

Oh and I didn't answer one of your questions on my first post... I watched The princess and the frog last month (I think) and I actually like it.  It's fun especially her bubbly friend Lottie who's so spoiled but adorable at the same time. I don't mind if it has the same structure as long as they have relatively different plots. I just want them all to have Happy endings lol! :teeth


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Jasmine didn't take **** from anyone...

"How DARE you! Standing around discussing my future!"


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Belle.

Don't ask.


...seriously, don't.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Belle or Ariel. Probably Belle, although I thought of Ariel first (that might just be because I really like "Part of Your World"). I haven't seen, or even heard of, Princess & the Frog.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Belle!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Belle no doubt. She sacraficed herself for her father ^-^ Plus the beast is awesome ! I wanted him to transform back into a beast when he turned human -.-"


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Jasmine....................cause shes hot.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Princess Kennnie, because she's hot.


----------



## ShyS (Jun 8, 2011)

I was gonna vote Mulan but she's not on the list. Technically, she isn't a 'princess' either, I guess.

I vote for Jasmine.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Belle.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Belle because she's hot.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> Belle no doubt. She sacraficed herself for her father ^-^ Plus the beast is awesome ! I wanted him to transform back into a beast when he turned human -.-"


I wanted him to stay a beast too! Would have been more realistic too. 



ShyS said:


> I was gonna vote Mulan but she's not on the list. Technically, she isn't a 'princess' either, I guess.


I was gonna put her on but then I realized she wasn't a princess. Thought I'd stick to the princesses because of my speech about them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jasmine is totes a hottie.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Belle just because she's the one i'm most familiar with. I'm not sure how relavent Disney movies are for today. I've kinda lost respect for Disney ever since I heard about its connection to heteronormativity. If i had an opportunity to go to Disneyland for a day & escape my depression tho i prolly would not turn it down lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Snow White


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Snow White


Me too.

I changed my avatar because of my current pre-occupation with her. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I always liked Sleeping Beauty. I was super jelli of her hair when I was a kid.

But my favorite, favorite one is Princess Kida from Atlantis, because she's the most bad*** Disney Princess of all. Like, she would seriously cut someone.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Monroee said:


> I always loved the red outfit when she is the slave of Jafar. :boogie


Yeah, that scene was hot in a messed up way.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Belle.

She's too perfect, practically a mary sue. Beautiful, kind, self sacrificing, judges people based on who they are inside... and the best attribute of all: bookish.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Belle, because I basically am Belle in real world form. Other than that I'd pick Ariel. Both are extremely curious and held back by the world of the mundane.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a three-way tie for me between Belle, Ariel, and Jasmine. Belle's an awesome book nerd, Ariel's got better songs, and Jasmine has a friggin' tiger.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I realize that she's neither disney nor a princess, but I think Jessica Rabbit deserves a spot on this list.

Amirite??










How could I not be right?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Pocahontas


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Jasmine didn't take **** from anyone...
> 
> "How DARE you! Standing around discussing my future!"


Haha, I like your reason!

Jasmine! Belle's runner-up.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

So nobody likes the new Princess, huh?

Good, because my project is NOT on her. Haha. :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted for Belle ... but what about pocahontas... (ok, not a princess... but she's my favorite).


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Aurora I love watching Sleeping Beauty the animation is so lovely and delicate.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Belle and more recently, Rapunzel.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Belle! Nerdy bookish princess whaaaaaaat. Loves it so hard.

And can I just say - Ariel is pretty much the STUPIDEST FEMALE ALIVE. I am so embarassed by that movie and if I ever have children I am hella not showing them it. 

Durr! I am a mermaid! I fall in love with someone I have never even spoken too and saw for three minutes! I disobey my father's perfectly reasonable rules! I sell my soul and have no voice, and can't come to the logical conclusion to write down on a piece of paper that I was the chick that saved my stupid prince, who also is a moron as he believes some dark haired chick is the redhead that saved his life! Ugh. Grow a brain both of them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Belle! Nerdy bookish princess whaaaaaaat. Loves it so hard.
> 
> And can I just say - Ariel is pretty much the STUPIDEST FEMALE ALIVE. I am so embarassed by that movie and if I ever have children I am hella not showing them it.
> 
> Durr! I am a mermaid! I fall in love with someone I have never even spoken too and saw for three minutes! I disobey my father's perfectly reasonable rules! I sell my soul and have no voice, and can't come to the logical conclusion to write down on a piece of paper that I was the chick that saved my stupid prince, who also is a moron as he believes some dark haired chick is the redhead that saved his life! Ugh. Grow a brain both of them.


Totally agree. Belle is ideal. :yes And I'm using Size 1 font because I figure if I make my text small enough, maybe no one will realize I'm posting in this thread.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Belle! Nerdy bookish princess whaaaaaaat. Loves it so hard.
> 
> And can I just say - Ariel is pretty much the STUPIDEST FEMALE ALIVE. I am so embarassed by that movie and if I ever have children I am hella not showing them it.
> 
> Durr! I am a mermaid! I fall in love with someone I have never even spoken too and saw for three minutes! I disobey my father's perfectly reasonable rules! I sell my soul and have no voice, and can't come to the logical conclusion to write down on a piece of paper that I was the chick that saved my stupid prince, who also is a moron as he believes some dark haired chick is the redhead that saved his life! Ugh. Grow a brain both of them.


LOL.

I chose Jasmine as my favorite.  I don't know, I just really like her outfit! And her pet tiger rules. XD


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cinderella!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tropic said:


> Belle and more recently, Rapunzel.


Tangled was so awesome!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Maximus the horse was the best part (in my humble opinion).


----------



## emotional girl (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow White is my favorite because growing up as a little girl with dark brown hair, she taught me that you don't have to be blond to be a princess!!!!! :boogie


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> ^ Maximus the horse was the best part (in my humble opinion).


Ahah yeah, he's awesome. I love his face in this one : :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I used to know the lead animator who drew many of the Disney princesses. Ariel, Belle, Jasmine and a few others. I was engaged to his sister at one time. (Not Beth)

Jasmine was my favorite. He used his little sister as the model it Jasmine does look like her. The only thing he changed was that he gave her an Arabic nose. The figure was 100% Beth. Arial was a cross between the actress doing the voice and his 1st wife.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

> Who's Your Favourite Disney Princess?


Monroee.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Monroee.


Awwwwww.


----------



## tiffyjiffy (Jun 7, 2011)

I love Belle but I always wondered why Esmeralda from hunchback of notre dame wasnt up for the nomination of a disney princess


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffyjiffy said:


> I love Belle but I always wondered why Esmeralda from hunchback of notre dame wasnt up for the nomination of a disney princess


Is she a princess? She was a gypsy & ended up with a Hunchback that lived in a tower under a priest. No royal blood there.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> I used to know the lead animator who drew many of the Disney princesses. Ariel, Belle, Jasmine and a few others. I was engaged to his sister at one time. (Not Beth)
> 
> Jasmine was my favorite. He used his little sister as the model it Jasmine does look like her. The only thing he changed was that he gave her an Arabic nose. The figure was 100% Beth. Arial was a cross between the actress doing the voice and his 1st wife.


Small world. :lol I guess it's pretty cool to know the inside secrets.

*Jasmine looks at the polls*









Sorry, I just have to post this. :lol!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ariel was the best singer obvi.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Belle, because of her love for books and just how happy she gets when she enters a library or the fact that she will read a book over and over again. But also because she is kind and caring. And since she's a commoner and not an actual princess it's easier to relate to her. Same with Cinderella.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Love the poll so far.

Unfortunately, the one I'm doing my speech on isn't in the lead. :b But that's okay. I'm doing it on the history of the fairy tale of Snow White. I will be mentioning Beauty & the Beast however because of the movie Beastly that came out. I'm showing how these fairy tales are still relevant today in terms of entertainment.

So obviously, my favourite princesses are Snow White & Belle.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Jasmine, of course. 

I also like how there's an advertisement to go play a Disney Princesses game. XD


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

lonelysheep said:


> ^ Maximus the horse was the best part (in my humble opinion).


The horse was amazing, yeah. His animation was incredible. That whole movie was surprisingly great, really.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

tropic said:


> Ahah yeah, he's awesome. I love his face in this one : :lol


I, too, love the horse. That face just about killed me.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I like disney queens, not princesses. The queens tend to be evil. And I've always found that I root for the villain in stereotypically good v. evil stories.

So, the Queen from Snow White.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

heroin said:


> So, the Queen from Snow White.


Have you ever heard of the book "Snow, Glass, Apples" by Neil Gaiman? I haven't read it but apparently its a famous book telling the story from the Queen's point of view. I really want to get it.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

disney movies rock so hard! I loved all the princesses when I was little, but my favorites were ariel and aurora (sleeping beauty).



Amocholes said:


> I used to know the lead animator who drew many of the Disney princesses. Ariel, Belle, Jasmine and a few others. I was engaged to his sister at one time. (Not Beth)
> 
> Jasmine was my favorite. He used his little sister as the model it Jasmine does look like her. The only thing he changed was that he gave her an Arabic nose. The figure was 100% Beth. Arial was a cross between the actress doing the voice and his 1st wife.


cool!


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

Ariel! :yay


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Belle>Jasmine>Pocahontas>Rapunzel

Maximus tops the list though.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_Ariel (Little Mermaid)_


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Had a crush on Jasmine as a child >_>


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Screw the princesses; what about the princes? :evil


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

